
Kanye West: Secret Pirate Bay User? - luso_brazilian
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/02/kanye-west-secret-pirate-bay-user-serum
======
vanattab
Kanye West "hates" programmers!

------
Biganon
We should probably stop giving this man the attention he constantly seeks.
Especially on HN.

